# A few recent pics from Mount Isa



## clopo (Nov 29, 2012)

A V. tristis from today.



Freckeled Monitor by R. Francis, on Flickr




Freckeled Monitor by R. Francis, on Flickr


Litoria rubella found next to the lake the other day after having a fish.



Desert Tree Frog by R. Francis, on Flickr


Amphibolorous gilberti found the same night as the rubella




Ctenotus saxatilis found near the lake.
[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8173845328/"]


Ctenotus saxatilis by R. Francis, on Flickr

Litoria wotjulumensis found near East Leichhardt Dam.



Litoria wotjulumensis by R. Francis, on Flickr

Ctenophorus caudicinctus from Lawn Hill gorge a few months back.



Ctenophorus caudicinctus by R. Francis, on Flickr

And a few non herps.

Cloncurry Ringneck Parrot



Cloncurry Ringneck Parrot by R. Francis, on Flickr


White-Bellied Sea-Eagle



White-bellied Sea-Eagle by R. Francis, on Flickr

Black-fronted Dotterel



Black-fronted Dotterel by R. Francis, on Flickr


And a view to finish it off.



Tick Hill by R. Francis, on Flickr


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 29, 2012)

Excellent....


----------



## wylie88 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, that view is amazing. Great pictures.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 29, 2012)

awesome pictures!


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 29, 2012)

Great captures


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 29, 2012)

As I said on flickr... That is a nicely coloured Tristis!


----------



## Zanks (Nov 29, 2012)

Great shots there, I did some "time" in the Isa myself in the 90's


----------



## JasonL (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting


----------



## lithopian (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice pictures.. liked the light in the last one  is that a blended exposure/HDR etc? It's nicely finished. I like #2 the best


----------



## butters (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah the tristis up here a beautiful. I saw one just like that not even an hour ago on McNamara road.


----------



## clopo (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. The last photo is stock standard, the lighting is from an orange sunset due to fire haze. Its a pretty awesome spot, there are a few more on flickr.

I was very excited by the tristis, it was found during work and two people i was with weren't to phased by it. The third person was an elder and he had never seen a goanna that colourful.


----------



## Wiganov (Nov 30, 2012)

That was a real treat for the eyes. Thanks for that.


----------



## caliherp (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow the V. tristis photos pure gold. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dannydee (Nov 30, 2012)

It's photos like this that really make me miss Australia.

- - - Updated - - -

It's photos like this that really make me miss Australia.


----------



## caliherp (Nov 30, 2012)

dannydee said:


> It's photos like this that really make me miss Australia.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It's photos like this that really make me miss Australia.



Your not kidding, that landscape picture makes me want to visit for the first time. I could sit wherever that picture was taken and stare for hours. (That's saying a lot, I have major add lol) such a beautiful place, for sure one of the top 5 places I am going to go herp in my lifetime.


----------



## Rob (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful shots. That Sea Eagle is supreme !


----------



## eipper (Nov 30, 2012)

Both the tristis and Lophognathus are stunning Ryan 

cheers


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful shots! I don't recall seeing photos before of the Cloncurry Ringneck. They are nice looking birds.

Regards,
David


----------



## clopo (Dec 16, 2012)

A Burtons Legless Lizard from this morning, quite a boring specimen but surprisingly this is the first wild specimen i have seen.




Burtons Legless Lizard by R. Francis, on Flickr


----------



## Bushman (Dec 16, 2012)

They are good photos, including the last shot you've just put up. It doesn't matter that it's "quite a boring specimen".


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 16, 2012)

Burton's aren't boring at all, everyone I've seen has had a different pattern to them, they are cool to find


----------



## saratoga (Dec 16, 2012)

Some beautiful shots in there. Nothing quite like the light in the outback.


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 16, 2012)

Great thread, amazing shots, thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## clopo (Dec 17, 2012)

A couple more photos of the Burtons and where it was found. There are a bunch of aboriginal paintings around the waterhole. Also a couple of photos of a juvenile Bynoes Gecko, which is the better photo? One is with a flash however i dont like the position of the gecko. The other is without the flash however some of it is out of focus, not sure why. I think the lens may be no good.





















Juvenile Bynoe's Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 17, 2012)

Great photos again, I'd say the second as the best, but that's just my opinion of course.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 17, 2012)

Clopo, did you happen to see any V. acanthurus ?


----------



## Gruni (Dec 17, 2012)

Gorgeous pics and that last landscape shot is just AWESOME!


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 17, 2012)

I actually quite like the way it gets blurry near the back of the gecko in the 2nd pic. amazing photos


----------



## clopo (Dec 17, 2012)

I prefer the second as well. I see a fair few ackies. I think i have posted this one in another thread, i havent seen any since winter.




Varanus acanthurus by R. Francis, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

A couple from last night, the recent rains have really brought out the frogs. I saw six species of frogs last night and two snakes. 




Green Tree Frog by R. Francis, on Flickr




Ornate Burrowing Frog by R. Francis, on Flickr




Long-footed Frog by R. Francis, on Flickr




Orange-naped Snake by R. Francis, on Flickr




Stimsons Python by R. Francis, on Flickr


----------



## clopo (Dec 27, 2012)

Some more photos from the last week.



Gilberts Dragon by R. Francis, on Flickr




Gehrya robusta by R. Francis, on Flickr




Bynoes Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr




Strophurus krisalys by R. Francis, on Flickr




Stimsons Python smelling the moon by R. Francis, on Flickr




Stimsons Python by R. Francis, on Flickr

And a nice little Death Adder to finish off. I went out last night hoping to find a death adder, didnt find much through out the evening. Not far from home i was lucky enough to come across this little fella, would have been about 300mm long.




Common Death Adder by R. Francis, on Flickr


----------



## No-two (Dec 27, 2012)

Some great photos of some great animals. The added is pretty, wish I got these things around me in the wild.


----------



## PieBald (Dec 27, 2012)

Very nice, I used to live in mt ISA but moved when I was 7 or so and wasn't in to reptiles and much as I am now.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice shots. Man I was trying to get in contact with you while we were up there to go for a herp and the stupid iphone wouldn't let me on APS or flickr. Next time I come up we definitely need to go for a herp together.


----------



## eipper (Dec 27, 2012)

Dajarra/ Isa adders are rugosus


----------



## clopo (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. Stephen it would have been great to go for a herp, hopefully next time isnt to far away.

Scott, i remember you saying that the Acanthophis are quite complex in this area. Is there some new literature with keys, i tried looking in the books as i didnt think it was A. antarcticus. Has A. rugousus been separated from A.praelongus yet?


----------



## eipper (Dec 27, 2012)

I use rugosus in my book but keys were something I omitted as my book was on keeping rather than Id. My reference for this use was a paper that clearly showed that the dajarra/ Isa animals are not antarcticus or praelongus


----------



## clopo (Dec 30, 2012)

A few more from tonight, i was pretty happy with the first find. I saw a dead one a few nights ago and this night i was lucky enough to find an alive Strophurus taeniatus. The next find was a nice looking Burtons legless lizard, however just as i was about to take a photo i saw a large snake up the road. I left the burtons to check it out and it was one of the targets for the night, a large olive python about 1.5m. After taking some poor photos of the olive i headed back to the car only to see the burtons still sitting there. So a few pics of him and headed back to home. Also saw another smaller burtons, numerous Cyclorana. australis, C. longipes, Platyplectrum ornatum, Gehyra robusta and a few Bynoes.




Strophurus taeniatus by R. Francis, on Flickr




Olive Python by R. Francis, on Flickr




Burtons Legless Lizard by R. Francis, on Flickr


----------

